# Goose Juice



## ej (Feb 7, 2007)

Has anyone out there heard about or used "goose juice"? Its a liquid sprayed onto any untreated fabric (100% cotton) or substrate to sublimate onto. I've just ordered some and wondered if it is worth the time and effort. I know a long time ago all substrates had to be treated before sublimating. I have just recently bought into the chroma blast inks (for 100% cotton)...but the size is limited to 11x17 or 81/2 x11....

 Thanks ...ej


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

tried it...didn't like it...did not have the same feel as a truly sublimated shirt.


----------



## Miles Hart (Aug 15, 2009)

Have you since tried the Goose Juice ej? How did it go down? I'm tempted to buy some as all sublimation t-shirts are horribly unfashionable.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

this thread is couple year old...but if you have money to waste, be my guest...with this stuff or any like it, you are merely putting a thin coat on the garment..which will eventually wash away..true sublimation actually dyes the fabric..the goose juice is just another transfer using expensive sublimation inks... If it truly worked, you would see folks using it in droves.. 

You can find fashionable ployester when you look...my customers don't complain...you sell the 'sizzle'...not the meat


----------



## Miles Hart (Aug 15, 2009)

cheers for the advice! could you recommend any places to buy polyester t-shirts from?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I normally just stick with Vaporware...it has worked for me...but I have use ordinary polyester from retail shops


----------

